# Fed up with 921-leaving dishnetwork



## wayneo42348 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have only had my 921 for 6 months , can't take it any longer dishnetwork will only offer to sell me a 942 for full price won't talk trade in. Going back to cable can't do business with these people


----------



## RWI (Nov 26, 2004)

Good, I hope more people will speak with their wallet. Dish needs to stop selling beta equipment to the public at full retail prices.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

buyer be ware..if you only would do a little research first


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Meanwhile, their churn is at historical lows.... Go figure.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Why they dont pull the 921 from the maket and prevent this from happening in the first place in beyond me.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

One character explains it all......




$


----------



## scgms1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> Why they dont pull the 921 from the maket and prevent this from happening in the first place in beyond me.


Well they have quit selling this receiver at least on Dish's website. Which kind of upsets me a little bit as I've only had mine for 5 months and they've pulled that receiver. I would probably care less about that fact if I didn't need to have mine replaced after 5 months of use. I also asked about a upgrade to the 942 when I talked to tech support and was told, "They're 2 different receivers, we can't do that, and besides there have been very few problems with the 921." UM,...OK, whatever you say.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

scgms1 said:


> ... besides there have been very few problems with the 921." UM,...OK, whatever you say.


Yeah, the same problems keeping coming back. And they are damn annoying. It's about quality not quantity Dish CSR Bonehead.


----------



## conner65 (Jan 26, 2004)

Call me crazy, but I am holding out for the MPEG4 DVR. If they don't replace my *2 * 921's(I'm a glutton for punishment) I am switching to D*


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

conner65 said:


> Call me crazy, but I am holding out for the MPEG4 DVR. If they don't replace my *2 * 921's(I'm a glutton for punishment) I am switching to D*


My sentiments as well. I'd like a 942 but I'm holding out for MPEG 4 and hoping my 921 will hang in there.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

ntexasdude said:


> My sentiments as well. I'd like a 942 but I'm holding out for MPEG 4 and hoping my 921 will hang in there.


You can add me to the list of MPEG 4 replacement hopefuls. Unlike others, I really don't want a 942 simply because it does not have the one output I use (S-Video), and it's inability to pass HD to the 2nd set.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

juan ellitinez said:


> buyer be ware..if you only would do a little research first


LOL... I did plenty of research and had an idea what I was getting into. I was actually waiting for Generation 2 (eventually the 942) for over a year, but there comes a point where one can wait no longer. My point was when they cut the price in half.

For all the bugs, I love our 921.

Now I'm on the Wait for the MPEG4 box list.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Does anyone remember the "good old days" of owning a 921, where you'd be watching, say, "Stephen King's Kingdom Hospital" in high definition, and all of a sudden the 921 would freeze and display the grey X-windows screen, causing you to miss about 10 minutes of programming while you waited for it to reboot?

Boy, I tell you, it just hasn't been the same more recently. Sure, the unit gets locked in stretch mode and stops responding to the remote, but it doesn't completely melt down anymore.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Michael P said:


> You can add me to the list of MPEG 4 replacement hopefuls. ]
> 
> I was a first generation early adopter of the 921, and this next time I wont be so quick to change to MPEG-4 (unless they discontinue the MPEG-2 completely). This time I hope to benefit from the experience of others who are willing to bite the bullet early, then decide between E* and D*. Were it not for the long delayed promise of the VOOM channels I would have fired E* a long time ago, now that VOOM is finally here I am pleased to keep them till MPEG-4 comes out.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

kckucera said:


> Michael P said:
> 
> 
> > You can add me to the list of MPEG 4 replacement hopefuls. ]
> ...


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

lujan said:


> I was an early adopter as well and I feel exactly as you do, and I will never jump into a new receiver until I see how others are doing with the same model. Of course, even after almost two years of the 921, there are still numerous bugs that haven't been corrected so it might be better to go with the competition rather than going through all of this again with the E* MPEG 4 receivers..


Ditto, on all points&#8230;

A good example is the 942 :eek2: Just have a look at that forum and what those poor people are going through with their latest "improvements"?:nono2: Who knows, maybe the 942 "team" acquired some "Eldoneers":cuttle: to help them out :icon_stup - I'm just glad I decided to stick with my 921 (come what may).:sure:


----------

